# Well She'S Finally Arrived Seiko Content!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well she's finally arrived only ordered her Tuesday. biggrin

Â£40 and well spent the Seiko bracelet tool oozes quality not like many of the cheaper or more expensive Swiss jobbies.

What is really cool is that the remover bits are stored neatly underneath which is GENIUS!

Should make removing DLC'd links a cinch!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ey up! That's a cracker!

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------

